# A Truly Tragic Story. Please do not read if you are very sensitive. Read with caution



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

This is one of the most horrible stories I have read about dog cruelty. It is very sad, and I do not recommend reading further if you are sensitive about chis.rotest:

It is terrible that there are actually people out there who can be so cruel. What monster has the crooked soul to hurt and kill such a small, precious creature? I can't believe this guy didn't have to serve any more time. I think he should have been put away, and the girlfriend should also have some accountability. rotest:

God bless Chiquita. Rest in Peace. 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/11/BAOS12S5A4.DTL

Reposted from the San Francisco Chronicle:

A man has pleaded no contest to charges that he kicked his girlfriend's Chihuahua to death after it soiled their bed in Redwood City.
Ariel Aspedilla, 26, of Manteca entered his no-contest plea to a felony animal cruelty charge on Monday in San Mateo County Superior Court. Judge Clifford Cretan sentenced him to nine months in jail and allowed Aspedilla to be released because of credit for time served.

Aspedilla was arrested March 13 after Chiquita, a 4-year-old female, died at an animal hospital, prosecutors said. 

Aspedilla spent the night of March 6 with his girlfriend at her apartment and awoke to find that Chiquita had defecated and urinated on the bed, prosecutors said. Enraged, he kicked the dog four or five times, said Steve Wagstaffe, chief deputy district attorney.

Chiquita suffered five broken ribs, punctured lungs and a damaged liver and lost a significant amount of blood, authorities said. Aspedilla and his girlfriend brought the dog to Sequoia Veterinary Hospital in Redwood City, where a doctor tried unsuccessfully to resuscitate it, said Eva Fillyaw, a manager at the clinic.

Aspedilla was consoling his weeping girlfriend and appeared eager to accept the doctor's initial diagnosis that Chiquita might have an immune-system problem that was causing blood loss, Fillyaw said.

But a necropsy revealed the broken ribs as well as previous signs of abuse, Fillyaw said.








I pray for all the other chis out there with bad owners. 

If a dog uses the restroom on the bed, it is your responsibility to clean it up and put the dog elsewhere. 

My heart goes out to the poor little soul.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

How sad. My first Chi was named Chiquita. I hope this guy pays for his cruelty.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

God bless Chiquita. Rest in Peace. 

I pray for all the other chis out there with bad owners. 

My heart goes out to the poor little soul. [/QUOTE]

I second those thoughts. Sweet dreams litttle Chiquita, I would have loved you.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I'd like to kick that guy someplace else!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

GRRR! I can't even say what I would have done to him if I had been the vet. I wonder if she soiled the bed because she was acting out against him? Too bad she didn't bite him instead. Then she would at least have had a chance to get back at him for the previous beating that it sounds like she got.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

My question is how did the girlfriend let this go? I mean this can't be the first time he has done this or has shown physical abuse. So personally I wish they both take a class on animal rights and what such.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> I'd like to kick that guy someplace else!


 At least 4 to 5 times with great vigor.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> At least 4 to 5 times with great vigor.


Here here. This has disgusted me, I think abuse of an animal should be treated just the same as abuse of a child or another human, it seems a few month in prison (which they usually get out 4 months before they should) Why isnt there a stronger sentance than this? Anyone who can harm any living thing out of anger cannot be a sane person in my eyes..

I wish we could push for a stronger sentance, And if I was the girlfirend, Id be the one in prison for murder.

:foxes15::foxes15oor little chi my heart goes out to her I wished she would have survived and lived in a happier home xx im so sad.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

omg how horrible  Poor girl, I too, would have loved her <3


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> My question is how did the girlfriend let this go? I mean this can't be the first time he has done this or has shown physical abuse. So personally I wish they both take a class on animal rights and what such.


More than likely the girlfriend was being abused too and does not know 
to get out of the situation she is in.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

omg this guy and his girlfriend should both be kicked to death grrrr


----------



## Ginger Snaps (Sep 28, 2008)

So, So sad. Bless her little heart.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I shouldn't have read it, but it is a sad reality of one goes on in some homes. The girlfriend must have taken a few beatings in her time by this creep and had to be scared of him herself. We can only cry and pray for these little one's, and report abuse if we know of it, for the humans and pets. Little Chiquita will be on my mind for a very long time.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't get how the girlfriend just let her bf beat her dog!! Or why she would want to be with someone who would do that. My bf didn't want Emma at first but now she's his baby.. if he didn't let me get her I would have left him in a heart beat dogs are important to me


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> I'd like to kick that guy someplace else!


oh, yeah! kick the crud out of both of them. lots and lots! him for doing it, and her for letting him. if he had done it before, and she wouldnt leave him, she could have at least re-homed chiquita!:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

omg this is horrible. I hope he serves a terrible sentaence in jail where they beat him!!!! 

RIP Chiquita, run and play at the rainbow bridge! ::kisses::


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Please don't get me wrong. I too want to kick both of them. The story just brought back a memory of when I lived with an abusive boyfriend. He went after my cat, which I grabbed, ran out the door, and never looked back. For her not to do something is disgusting. I was thinking he was abusing both of them and she couldn't get to her chi. Rochelle.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I knew his address because I would go kick the crap out of him:foxes15:

When I read this I could feel heat coming off my face litterally! This kindof stuff makes me so angry and I am really not one to ever hold my tounge and it does get me in trouble alot at work but I cannot stand animal crulty, I just will never get it


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG how do they get away with it with a slap on the wrist?!
That poor animal suffered horrendously and they do nothing about it  
That poor little baby 
At least she is safe now
R.I.P little Chiquita  xxxxxx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i feel sick poor baby id kill the guy and girl slowly. cruel b"$%$%%


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The only thing that upsets me worse than hearing about animal abuse and cruelty is hearing about cruelty towards children.

I have the same thoughts about both.....whatever the perpetrator did to the animal or child, part of his punishment should be to have the same done to him/her. THEN put the @#$% in jail......for the rest of his/her natural life.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

If my boyfriend had beaten _any_ of my animals, regardless if they died, I would be scared that he'd become enraged and beat ME... I wonder if the girlfriend stayed with him. 

Crying doesn't show you care, girlfriend! Anyone can fake it.

I hate animal abuse. I can't stand it, and it makes me so mad. Faith is easily lost when you come across humans like this.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Reading about animal abuse effects me the same as to when I read about child abuse. I know many wont agree with me but I truly see animals and people of equal value...there is no reason why humans should have greater value.

That poor little baby. Im just so glad her suffering is over XxX


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chiquita May you feel
nothing but love, warmth and happiness in heaven


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

animal abuse is dreadful !! how dare he do this to a poor defenceless little creature and the girlfriend should be in shame for letting him and trying to cover it up by not saying anything !!!! thats not love for your animals they are your responsibility!!! 

RIP Chiquita


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Poor darling, wonder if the girlfriend realizes that people who abuse animals usually turn to abusing their significant others? My mom had an abusive BF... but before he turned on her he threw our Min Pin across the room for chewing up his sunglasses. She was okay but left with a limp from a shattered elbow. He also kicked his pet Malamute and used a prong collar on him even when he was chained up outside. That dog was very fearful.

My mom lied to me about the Min Pin, telling me that she had slipped off the kitchen table... I didn't know the truth until she told me much later. People like Jimmy and this guy need to go to hell :c


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

People like this dont deserve animals, i dont know how people can be so cruel, poor little baby  xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

omg how terrible!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh thats awful. Where was the gf? She must have been in bed too. Its their fault if they're too bone idol to get their fat backsides out of bed and take her to the toilet. So coz of their ignorance a animal lost its life. Vile.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

:sad10::angry2:

I am not a violent person but people like this need to be taken out the back and shot....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I heard about this guy.. i wish that they had a stricter outcome to animal cruelty... Rip poor soul


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

That's terrible!!! He should have got way way longer!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Omg!!!!!! How evil!! Some people i could just rip apart for doing such a thing!! Grrr


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my god! Why? Dogs make mistakes! This is why they need owners! My dogs are part of my family! I can't have kids so my dogs are like my baby's and treated as my kids!
Oh the poor soul the poor little baby must of been in agony! They should do the same to him! Break his ribs and puncture one of his ribs! See how he likes it! I am so sorry! But that makes me so sad that someone could do that to something so lovely and worth the world!
Poor little Angel may you run in the fields of gold!


----------

